

Create objects 2x faster in Python - ertug
http://karamatli.com/pages/lang/Pools_in_Python/

======
j_baker
This is a pretty bad benchmark. Of course the harbor with pooling is faster.
It's creating all 100000 objects outside the timer, while the harbor without
pooling is creating them within the timer. If I change the code so that it
creates the objects inside the timer, I get the following results which are
nowhere near as good:

    
    
        Total With Object Pooling: 633.393 ms
        Total Without Object Pooling: 714.89 ms
    

This is hardly 2x faster and the speed increase that is there probably comes
more from allocating the objects in a list comprehension in the pooled harbor.

~~~
ertug
Of course it is creating them outside the timer, the point is _pre-allocating_
objects!

~~~
jrockway
Why not just run your entire program outside the timer? Then it is infinitely
fast!

